
Sam Altman Has an Unusual Way of Paying the Taxes He Thinks He Should Owe - 6stringmerc
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/07/sam-altman-carried-interest-tax-rate-plan?google_editors_picks=true
======
6stringmerc
Had no real idea where the title was leading for the short article / snippet,
but definitely got the point. Personally I like seeing action follow
principles (whether I agree or disagree irrespective) and this certainly seems
an example of such a process.

